# Bolens BL150 fuel line routing.



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was given a Bolen BL150 with a busted primer bulb.
So I bought a new primer bulb and in the process of replacing it
the fuel lines disintegrated. Literally FELL to a million pieces.

There are 2 inlets on the carb. One on top, and one one bottom.
Which one is the primary fuel line connect to, and which one connects to the primer bulb?

The primer bulb pushes and pulls fuel, what goes where? 

I've gotten it to run for about 30 seconds then it dies.
I know the lines are wrong, I gave up after I some how managed to tear the 
skin off my index finger and then got gas in the wound. 

Thanks any and all....


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

To hook up fuel lines: 
1) connect the top of carb hose to the short primer bulb stem. 
2) The bottom carb hose to the fuel line that has the filter on it inside the tank. 
3) Finally, connect the remaining fuel line that comes out of the fuel tank to the center or the longer stem of the primer bulb.


----------



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank You.
It is good to have people like you around here to help.


----------



## ryan_marsh (May 17, 2011)

Wow glenjudy. Thanks! This helped me a ton, I had the same problem as TnShooter83.


----------



## Bigbubba (Apr 15, 2020)

I also was given a Bolens 450 that was going to be tossed to the dump. And when I got it home I found that all’s it needed was new lines and a pump. Thank you so much for the easy to understand directions.


----------

